# hydra vs oasis vs cigar spa



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

Okay, I've done a bit of research on hydra and oasis and have come to the conclusion that hydra is a better machine then the oasis. During my searches I haven't seen anything said about the cigar spa, and only thing I do know about it compared to the other two is that its really expensive but as long as it protects your stick...... The search function of clubstogie refuses to let me search anything less then 4 letters so if i just search cigar with out the spa lol I get every single post.

so what say you citizens of club stogie.. hydra vs cigar spa?


----------



## ljh824 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hydra all the way. The calibration feature sold me. I have it, with an additional external fan in one of my VinoTemps and it works great.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

Got a Cigar Oasis recently, works like a charm. The only problem is you forget the damn thing is there!


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

okay I guess i've heard one from each, But does anyone have the cigar spa?


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

I have 2 oasis + and love em, took the foam out of one of them and filled it with beads. The foam can get moldy and should replace the bottom of the unit periodically, hence the beads. That spa looks like a lot of money for the same thing as the oasis except I can plug in the oasis. The oasis also has a lager adjustment range, you don't really need it but it's there if you do.


----------



## Hawk6815 (Jun 22, 2007)

One more vote for the Hydra. Some drawbacks for me is the alarm. I keep close enough tabs on my humidor that I don't need an alarm waking me up in the middle of the night. Another is that I kind of like the idea of battery operated unit so I didn't have to have a power cable going into my coffee table. All things considered, it's well worth the money. 

Will


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

I don't own a CigarSpa but I did a review of one awhile back.

Doc


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Great thread I've been wondering about the cigar spa too but shouldn't this be in the Cigar Accessories section?


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

I recently installed the Oasis XL II in my Aristocrat Plus cabinet......I'm very pleased with the performance of this unit. I talked to Bob Staebell about this installation before I did it. He did not see any problems with it, other than he thought it may be a little large for the Plus cabinet. And I did not think the XL Plus would be large enough and I wanted the remote located controller.

I used the Oasis to replace the original system that came with the humidor. My unit is about 6 years old and the controller had began to lose it's accuracy and I wanted to get away from having to replace the filter element and clean the tank every 3-4 months to make sure I did not get a mold problem.

I also installed the optional fan kit which contains 2 fans that I mounted in the back of the cabinet. These fans run continuously.

The cabinet maintains a rock solid 65%. After having the door open for an extended amount of time - 10 minutes or so and the RH dropping to 50%, the unit recovers in less than 5 minutes.

The first fill of the tank lasted over 2 months. I know the water usage rate is determined by many factors - room RH, frequency of door opening, cabinet tightness etc, but in my installation I'm happy with a 2 month interval between fillings.

I also like the bright red LED read out on the controller, which just so happens to be viewable from my smoking chair located about 12 ft away.

So for me the Cigar Oasis II XL is a winner.

Mark


----------

